# STOCK V8?!!!!



## cover_88 (Oct 19, 2004)

so i have this 1984 pickup that i picked up @ an auction. it has a v8. is it stock? i twisted the frame by doing a massive burnout. and holy crap, can this truck ever FLY!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no pics = lies.


----------



## cover_88 (Oct 19, 2004)

k ill give u pics i will go 2 the farm 2morrow 2 get them.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cool. ty.


----------

